# Jay Baruchel vs John Cusack



## Logan 5 (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone else the similarities between these two actors?  That is a young John Cusack circa _Say Anything_ and _Better Off Dead_.



Spoiler


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Aug 19, 2010)

I sorta see the resemblance. But it's they're not that similar looking. Like compared to Katy Perry and Zooey Deschanel(they almost look like twins sometimes).

Anyway, Jay Baruchel makes me angry. I don't really like him that much.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 19, 2010)

its not that they look alike, although they do have a similar look, semi tall, thin, pale, dark hair, but what I meant mainly was the acting style.


----------

